# "Meine ersten Tage in Age Of Conan"



## woldemor (20. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne, dass hier Neulinge die erst vor ein paar Tagen mit Age of Conan angefangen haben ihre Meinungen zum Spiel posten. Keine erfahrene Spieler sollen hier posten und auch keine Diskusionen sollen stattfinden.


So eine Art, "Meine ersten Tage in Age Of Conan"


Kleine Anmerkung des Mods: Respektiert die Bitte des TE und bleibt bei dem Thema. Keine Grundsatzdiskussion. Wenn ihr über etwas anderes reden wollt dürft ihr gern euren eigenen Thread eröffnen


----------



## Feder und Schwert (22. Dezember 2008)

Hmmm...ich spiele das Spiel seid knapp einem Monat wieder und mein höchster Charakter ist Stufe 31. Ich kann nur sagen, dass das Spiel von Anfang an eine dichte Atmosphäre. Tortage ist zwar recht eng und gibt einem nicht so das Gefühl von freier Bewegungsfreiheit, dafür sind dort alle Gespräche verton und die Geschichte des Ausbruches ist sehr spannend. Wenn man aus Tortage raus ist, hat man weit mehr Freiheit in seiner Reise, aber leider ist nicht mehr viel vertont und die einzelnen Aufgaben kommen so nicht mehr ganz so spannend zur Geltung. Aber die Geschichte bleibt gut. Die Grafik und die Musik sind wirklich klasse.
Das Kampfsystem ist anders und damit erfrischend. Ob nun besser als beim Marktführer ist Geschmack. Zusätzlich ist das Spiel für das erwachsene Publikum und ich meine hier nicht die Gewalt und die Nacktheit, sondern das Gesamtbild des Spieles....es ist ein tick „echter“.


----------



## Lillyan (23. Dezember 2008)

Spam entfernt. Noch einmal die Regelung für diesen Thread: Hier werden nur Erfahrungsberichte gepostet. Entweder von kompletten Frischlingen oder von Leuten, die kurz nach der Eröffnungen einen Account hatten und nun nach längerer Pause das Spiel noch einmal angetestet haben. Das Fazit kann dabei positiv oder negativ ausfallen, das spielt keine Rolle. Jeglicher Off-Topic wird kommentarlos entfernt. Viel Spaß beim posten.


----------



## Dralion (23. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin seit 3 tagen wieder dabei und ich kann nur sagen es lohnt sich. 

Das Spiel entwickelt sich gut weiter, es ist runder, weniger bugs und glitches (gibt noch welche aber deutlich weniger) und es macht einfach sehr sehr viel spaß.

Nachdem wotlk nur mehr arbeit für suchtis, fanboys und kellerkinder bedeutet und ausser einer erneuten item und level hatz nichts mehr zu bieten hat bin ich sehr froh mich hier mal weider eingelogged zu haben.

Ich spüre das aus diesem spiel noch der Diamant wird den wir uns alle erhofft haben.

Tut euch den gefallen und schaut noch mal rein, es hat sich einiges getan und alle die, wie ich, von WAR enttäuscht waren und die regenbogen und lila pony welt von WoW nicht mehr sehen können ihr werdet wieder spaß in einem MMO haben.

Ich spreche nicht euch pro gamer an die ein spiel nur noch in zahlen, first kills und bugs und fehlendem content sehen oder pvp roxxors die mit fliegenden fingern 35 befehle ausführen wärend sie im kreis hüpfend olololol schreien.

Ich spreche mit allen die ein paar stunden dem alltag, finanz krisen und unfähigen politikern entkommen möchten und sich zusammen mit gleichgesinnten in ein abenteuer stürzen möchten.

Hört nicht auf das geflame über dieses spiel sondern findet es selbst heraus.

Noch ein tip, spielt nicht auf deutschen pvp servern (erst recht Aries) die community ist eine katastrophe und besteht zum großteil aus gedanklichen krüppeln die ihren spaß daraus ziehen 3 stunden lowies am spawn punkt zu campen und nebenher sich über ihre mütter lustig zu machen. Unterstes niveau herrscht dort. Das PVP system verlangt eine gewisse reife das man viele freiheiten hat und das sucht man hier vergeblich.

Ausnahmen bestätigen die regel auch auf Aries und es gibt sicher nette spieler wenige basierend auf  meinen erfahrungen im 50er, 20er und 30er bereich. 

Ich empfehle euch auf einen PVE server zu gehen und dort das spiel zu genießen, dann mit einer guten gilde pvp betreiben wenn ihr es möchtet.

Ich spiele auf dem englischen Server Dagon (englisch ist meine Muttersprache, daher auch sorry für die Schreibfehler) und fühle mich sehr wohl, es macht endlich wieder spaß ein MMO zu spielen.

Ich hatte viele hoffnungen auf WAR aber es macht einfach keinen spaß und wow ist mit wotlk nur wieder arbeit und level und items und arbeit. HDRO ist meiner Meinung nach auch noch ien sehr gutes spiel aber mir persönlich zu zahm und langsam von der Mechanik her.

AoC wird nicht sterben denn die Jungs bei FC haben von Ihren Fehlern gelernt, geben der community einen aktiven part in der gestaltung des spiels und gehen einen  durchdachten und kleinen schritt nach dem anderen in eine solide Richtung.

Also wenn ihr euch ähnlich gelangweilt in den anderen MMOs rumtümmelt dann schaut mal wieder bei AoC rein und wenn Ihr es noch nie gespielt hab dann gibt es keinen besseren zeitpunkt für 29€ inkls 1 monat spielzeit einfach mal rein zu schnuppern, ihr werdet positiv überrascht sein.

so, das musste mal gesagt werden das dieses spiel in der vergangenheit zurecht richtig viel prügel erhalten hat. 

Es stoßen täglich neue spieler hinzu die es wieder probieren, januar werden einige server zusammengelegt und ich hoffe Ihr seit auch dabei!

mfg


----------



## Dralion (23. Dezember 2008)

ich hab gerade meine Erfahrungen in einem eigenen Post zusammen gefaßt. Ich kann die nur sagen das wenn dir das szenario gefällt du ein spaßiges erlebnis haben wirst und ein MMo kennen lernst das technisch auf einer anderen ebene schwebt wie zb ein wow oder war.

Ich hab nach 5 monaten pause wieder angefangen und es hat sich merklich einiges getan um die bugs zu entferrnen, das spiel runder und user freundlicher zu machen.

kleiner tip, fange auf einem pve server an, das pvp in aoc ist offener und nicht mit anderen mmos zu vergleichen und kann dir schnell das leveln verderben wenn nur deppen am start sind.

gruß und viel spaß!


----------



## Phobius (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich schiebe des öfteren Pausen ein und hoffe dass das auch zählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte Age of Conan kurz nach dem Relaese schon gespielt und war dort begeistert.
Besonders Tortage war spielerisch wie grafisch ein Augenschmauß!

Um Level 20 habe ich aus zeitlichen Gründen eine Pause eingelegt. Ein oder zwei Monate später wieder gespielt. Hier und da gab es noch kleine Bugs o.Ä., aber das störte den Spielfluss nicht wirklich.

So auf Level 50 wieder eine Pause eingelegt. 
Derzeit komm ich nur ab und an zum Spielen, oder besser gesagt viel zu selten, aber seit dem Release hat sich viel getan. Die Server laufen stabiler, die FPS sind höher (ohne System- oder Treiberupgrade) und die neuen Gebiete sind extrem gut gemacht.

Alles in allem tut sich was in Hyborien, einen (erneuten) Blick ist es immer mehr wert. Und die vereinzelten Fehler hier und dort kann stören den Spielfluss nicht.


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Dezember 2008)

Da schreib ich auch gern mal ein paar Zeilen dazu.

Auf AoC hatte ich mich damals richtig gefreut, weil ich ein kleiner Fan der Conan-Reihe von Robert E. Howard bin. Bevor es released wurde, hab ich mir die CE über Amazon UK bestellt. Die haben mir aber stattdessen eine stinknormale UK Version geliefert, ohne alles. Das war schonmal das erste Ärgernis. Zum Glück konnte ich aber in unserem Nerd-Shop um die Ecke noch eine Uncut UK CE ergattern. Neue Komponenten für den PC waren auch schon da und verbaut. Also summa summarum hab ich ~180,- &#8364; für AoC gelöhnt und nochmal knapp ~1000,- &#8364; für den neuen PC-Spaß.

Nach Installation und Accounterstellung fand ich auch schnell ins Spiel und war von Anfang an begeistert, von der pompösen und barbarischen Atmosphäre.
Allerdings sind mir hier schon die ersten Bugs aufgefallen, die sich darin äußerten, dass statt den Items im Inventar flackernde Fragezeichen waren. Dann wurden die Gebisstexturen der NPCs im Dialog ständig verzerrt. War ärgerlich, aber damit konnte man leben. "Schließlich ist's ja ganz neu und WoW hatte am Anfang auch seine Probleme ..."
Client lieft stabil, das einzige was mich wunderte war, dass ich trotz (zu dem Zeitpunkt) High-End-Rechner nur auf Low/Mid-Settings spielen konnte und es trotzdem geruckelt hat. Irgendwann hab ich dann mal die Schatten deaktiviert und schwupps, ruckeln war weg, dafür sah's aber ziemlich mies aus. Das war noch ein Ärgernis, was ich aber damit entschuldigt hab, dass es ja noch neu ist.

So hab ich dann meine Wege durch Tortage gezogen, hab mit Begeisterung die Quests gemacht, gelevelt, mich mit anderen Spielern zusammen gefunden, RP betrieben, PvP auf White Sands Isle, ... alles in allem war ich richtig zufrieden mit dem Spiel.

Bis ... ja bis ich aus Tortage rausgekommen bin. Keine einzige Quest mehr vertont, teilweise statt Questtexte waren Sachen wie "{Script = ... }" zu lesen. Das Dorf Conarch hat - trotz deaktivierter Schatten - nochmehr geruckelt wie jemals in Tortage.
Irgendwann hab ich dann eine "Anstürmen"-Fähigkeit für meinen Erboberer bekommen. Die war auch total verbuggt, weil man nach dem Charge noch X-mal durch die Luft geflogen ist und dann irgendwo zum stehen kam. Das hat mich auch 2x das Leben gekostet, weil ich's an Klippen gemacht hab ... und dann in der Luft zum stehen kam, wo's nur noch steil nach unten ging. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Performance blieb weiterhin im Keller, dazu kamen noch Client-crashes, OOM-Fehler und tausend anderer kleiner Dinge. Wie zB dass ich das Gefühl hatte, umso weiter ich im Level aufstieg, umso weniger Schadensoutput hätte ich, im Vergleich zu Mobs auf gleichem Level früher. Oder Clipping-Fehler, die sich darin äußerten, dass man in manche Hügel reinlaufen, statt hochlaufen konnte. Oder durch Wände von kleinen Gebäuden, wofür man dann vom Server gekickt wurde.
Jedenfalls AoC hat sich ab dem Zeitpunkt angefühlt und gespielt wie 'ne riesige Großbaustelle. Und das war auch der Zeitpunkt, wo mir bewußt wurde, auf was für'n Hype ich hier reingefallen bin und wieviel Kohle ich dafür gelassen hatte ...

Das war im Mai/Juni ... *Vorspul*

Mitte November ... 

Nachdem man sich nun monatelang mit den AoC-Fans im Buffed-Forum rumgestritten, rumgeflamed und hin und wieder auch rumgetrollt hat, haben mich die Aussagen, dass sich das Spiel stark verändert hat, doch irgendwo neugierig gemacht. Schließlich hab ich dafür ne Menge Geld bezahlt und will immernoch was geboten bekommen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also hab ich mich dann überwunden, das Spiel wieder auszukramen, zu installieren und meinen Account zu reaktivieren.

Mein Eroberer stand noch genau da, wo ich ihn zuletzt ausgeloggt hatte, in Khopshef. Was mir aufgefallen ist: Grafik sieht noch besser aus wie damals. Und selbst als ich alles auf High + Bloom + AA + AF gestellt hatte -> Keine Spur von ruckeln. "Nett ...".
Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Die Rüstung, die ich an hatte, sah anders aus wie auf Screenshots von damals, viel prächtiger, Detailreicher. Auch bei der Stimmung und Atmosphäre hab ich mich gleich wieder "daheim" gefühlt.
Skills funktionierten, Combos waren kürzer, das Spiel lief auch "flüssiger" ab und auch der Damage-Output stimmte.
Alle Quests sind zwar immernoch nicht vertont, einige aber schon. Inzwischen hab ich aber auch nicht mehr das Gefühl, dass mir das fehlen würde - obwohl ich kürzlich erst einen Twink wieder durch Tortage gezogen hab. Irgendwo war ich dann auch teilweise froh, nicht von allen Ecken zugelabert zu werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Gruppen-Dungeons, die ich bisher besucht habe, funktionieren, sind spannend und atmosphärisch. Gehe langsam auf die 50 zu und Quest-Löcher konnte ich bisher nicht feststellen. Ganz im Gegenteil, man bekommt mehr Quests angeboten, wie man Platz im Journal hat. Wie's allerdings zw. 50-80 aussieht, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Bin da aber optimistisch.

Das einzige was mich noch nervt ist, dass ich in unregelmäßigen Abständen Client-Freezes hab, die manchmal nur kurz sind, öfters meine Kiste aber so lahmlegen, dass nur noch Reset geht. Dem bin ich aber schon auf der Spur. Scheint ein lokales Problem zu sein, da andere Spieler aus der Gilde oder die ich gefragt habe, das Problem nicht zu haben scheinen.

Als Fazit: Meine zweiten "ersten Tage" in AoC waren überraschend positiv. Bin unterm Strich zufrieden und hab das Gefühl, dass mir AoC jetzt das bietet, was es hätte schon zu Release machen sollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neneko89 (24. Dezember 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich noch nervt ist, dass ich in unregelmäßigen Abständen Client-Freezes hab, die manchmal nur kurz sind, öfters meine Kiste aber so lahmlegen, dass nur noch Reset geht. Dem bin ich aber schon auf der Spur. Scheint ein lokales Problem zu sein, da andere Spieler aus der Gilde oder die ich gefragt habe, das Problem nicht zu haben scheinen.



Also bei mir wars so das alles eingefroren ist und die Texturen aufeinmal alle total verwaschen aussahen. Hab dann n bissl an der Grafik runtergeschraubt und seitdem gehts. Is zwar sehr eigenartig da es auf höherer Grafik auch gut lief aber naja, ungeklärte Phänomäne bei AoC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Ich habe auch ca. vor zwei Wochen angefangen AoC zu spielen, habe mittlerweile ne Hox, n BS und ne Assel auf 20 gespielt und muss sagen das mir das Spiel eigentlich super gut gefällt. Sehe keine großen Schwächen, gecampt wurd ich auch nochnich - eher im Gegenteil, mit der Assel hab ich se alle umgehauen xD

Außer eben das kleine Grafikmanko stört mich noch n bisschen :/

Aber sonst finde ich die Kritik eigentlich total unpassend die hier in den andren Themen besprochen wird. Vielleicht triffts ja auch einfach nicht auf mich zu da ich ja n böser böser Casual Gamer bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja, wollt nur meinen Senf hierlassen - btw, erster Post, wuhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobius (24. Dezember 2008)

Naja zu dem Thema Vertonung aller Dialoge ...

Erstens ist das ein imenser Aufwand, da man oft Multiple-Choice Antworten hat. Zweitens würde das wohl den Rahmen des Speicherplatzes sprengen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mir fällt eben noch was ein ...

Ich habe ein für Age of Conan sehr schwaches System (im gesamten unter den Mindestanforderungen ...)
Aber trotz allem (und dank einiger Patches) läuft das Spiel mit 20FPS + (Städte - ^^) doch recht flüssig. Es sind zwar die meißten Details auf Low oder Aus gestellt (je nachdem) aber dass das Spiel alles in allem so flüssig läuft ist sehr nett. Vor allem da die Grafik immer noch akzeptabel ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virolac (24. Dezember 2008)

Also als ich mit AoC angefangen habe fand ich das spiel ziemlich nice von der optik als auch vom spielteschnischen her allein das kampfsystem fand ich super genauso wei die detailreiche char erstellung.

ICh war auch sehr begeister als ich tortage erreichte das die npc richtig mit einen reden was zu einer sehr guten atmosphäre fürt.

Alles in allem finde ich das spiel sehr gelungen mit ein paar ausnahmen:
ICh finde das in AoC das multiplayer spiel ein wenig auf der strecke bleibt was ich jetzt weniger so toll fand .Auch das wenn man tortage verlassen hat das die sprachausgabe wegwar. Alles im allem ist es aber ein gutes spiel konnte mich nur net wirklich weier drauf einlassen


----------



## ink0gnito (24. Dezember 2008)

Hab heute mit AoC angefangen (Buddy Key über buffed forum ftw.^^)
Hab nun eine lv 10'er Bärschamanin, und ich liebe das game einfach, die grafik ist 1A (max. auflösung, max. details usw. freu mich schon auf Dx10 auch wenns seit ewigkeiten angekündigt ist^^)
Sound ist ebenfalls spitze, genauso wie die welt an sich, die animationen usw.
Eine tolle nette gilde fand ich ebenfalls, was will man mehr?Nun hop muss weiter spielen, weihnachts essen ist zum glück vorbei <:


----------



## P-bibi (25. Dezember 2008)

Meine ersten Tage in Age of Conan waren fantastisch. Ich habe mir vor nun gut einem Monat das Spiel zugelegt gehabt. Also wie gesagt die ersten Tage waren Perfekt. Die Vertonung, die Grafik, das Kampfsystem alles Perfekt, doch nach einiger Zeit ließ die Begeisterung nach. Ich bin echt enttäuscht darüber, dass ich nun wieder aufgehört habe es zu spielen, denn eigentlich ist es ein - zumindest in Tortage - echt spielenswertes und spannendes Spiel, an welchem ich leider den Reiz verloren habe. Aber nun gut. Ich kam als Ex-WoW'ler und Ex-War'ler zu AoC und hatte mir viel erhofft. Leider zu viel, wie so viele beim Release vor mir. Nun bin ich wieder nach WoW gelangt, wollte WoW eigentlich für immer den Rücken kehren aber nunja.

Gruß 

P.S. Ja ich weiß, dass das Meiste nicht darein gehört aber nunja sorry falls es euch stört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pallaxa (25. Dezember 2008)

Mein erster Tag in Age of Conan war zu bescheiden das ich sofort wieder auf WoW zurückgeschwenkt habe


----------



## krytical (25. Dezember 2008)

Hab mir eine neue GTC geholt und wollte es mal wieder etwas zocken. AoC hatte mir extrem viel Spaß gemacht nur irgentwann hatte ich eine Questlücke und konnt nur noch grinden. Nun knapp 5 Monate später bin ich wieder am AOC zocken und ich bin jetzt nach der ersten Woche immer noch sehr begeistert. Hab erstmal WOTLK auf Eis gelegt. Mal schaun wie lang das bleibt. Hoffe Funcom macht weiter so.


----------



## Ellrock (27. Dezember 2008)

Im November / Anfang Dezember habe ich AoC nach einer Pause seit Juli zum ersten Mal wieder angefangen.  Auch damals im Juli war es bereits eine erste Rückkehr gewesen seit dem Release. Aber das Spiel war im Juli noch nicht reif gewesen. Gefallen hat es mir immer.


Was mich begeistet ist die einmalige Atmosphäre diese Spiels in Bild und Ton . Ich kenne auch kein Spiel in dem man seinen Charakter so detailiert gestalten kann wie in AoC. Über Tortage braucht man nichts sagen. Tortage und die ersten zwanzig Level sind sehr schön gemacht. 


Ich bin Gelegenheitspieler also reicht für mich der vorhandene Kontent auf Leveln 80 deutlich länger als für Leute die jeden Tag spielen und sich nach drei Monaten völlig gelangweilt sind.. Die Quests waren alle unterhaltsam. 


Als ich Aoc im Mai gekauft habe - kannte ich es nicht. Irgendwelcher Marketingversprechungen im Vorfeld interessiert mich selten . Ich hatte es nicht wegen den versprochenen Features wie PVP und DX10 gekauft  sonderen weil ich ein gutes PVE spiel suchte. 

Jetzte im Dezember hat mir das Spielen viel Spaß gemacht.  Als DAS PVP Spiel habe ich AoC nie gesehen. Ich konnte mir bereits im Mai nicht vorstellen, das man mit dieser Grafik eine vernünftige PVP Performance hinbekommt. Ich stelle lieber die Grafik hoch und genieße das Spiel. WAR bietet mehr im RVR als Aoc. 

Für mich ist AoC ein PVE Spiel und für mich und andere  Gelegenheitspieler ist es mapgeschneidert.  Wenn es zusätzlich gutes PVP gibt - dann um so besser. 

Im November ist eine neue rießige Zone für 55-65 und eine eine neue  Instanz gekommen. Vor Weihnachten sind auf die Testserver nun zwei weitere neu Instanzen gekommen und ein Grafikupdate für DX10 . Alles in allem etwa 2 GB für die TEstserver.  Also es geht weiter. Und irgendwann kommt auch ein Addon für das Spiel.

Über die Community kann ich nicht so viel sagen . Nette Leute gibts überall immer genauso wie den Rest. Wer ein Spiel mit einer schönen Grafik und einem spitzen Sound als Gelegenheitspieler abseits des Mainstream spielen will - liegt  mit AoC gut.


----------



## xdave78 (28. Dezember 2008)

P-bibi schrieb:


> Meine ersten Tage in Age of Conan waren fantastisch. Ich habe mir vor nun gut einem Monat das Spiel zugelegt gehabt. Also wie gesagt die ersten Tage waren Perfekt. Die Vertonung, die Grafik, das Kampfsystem alles Perfekt, doch nach einiger Zeit ließ die Begeisterung nach. Ich bin echt enttäuscht darüber, dass ich nun wieder aufgehört habe es zu spielen, denn eigentlich ist es ein - zumindest in Tortage - echt spielenswertes und spannendes Spiel, an welchem ich leider den Reiz verloren habe. Aber nun gut. Ich kam als Ex-WoW'ler und Ex-War'ler zu AoC und hatte mir viel erhofft. Leider zu viel, wie so viele beim Release vor mir. Nun bin ich wieder nach WoW gelangt, wollte WoW eigentlich für immer den Rücken kehren aber nunja.


Sorry aber ich kann deinen Gedanken nicht ganz folgen...irgendwas fehlt zwischen dem blauen Absatz und dem Rest. Eindrücke hast Du leider gar nicht geschildert.
Warum bist Du denn enttäuscht? Was hat den Reiz verloren? Warum? Für mich klingts so wie der typische WoW Rückfall den es bei vielen WOWlwern gibt egal ob sie das Game wechseln oder ganz aufhören wollen. Also nicht direkt auf das Game zurückzuführen...



LG Dave


PS:
Ich weiss nicht was ihr alle imemr mit Tortage habt. Find das Gebiet echt ma ätzend hoch 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellrock (28. Dezember 2008)

Als ich AoC begann hatte ich mir keine richtige Vorstellung von AoC gemacht. Das ist die beste Art ein Spiel zu beginnen. 



Wenn ich immer wieder die Kommentare in Buffed unter den Nachrichten lesen zu kommenden Spielen , kann ich nur häuifg den Kopf schütteln.  

Die Nachricht selber spielt kaum eine Rolle. Aber ein Haufen Leute  finden immer das grade das super geile  Überhammmer-Spiel im Anflug ist. Manchmal glaube ich - dass der  Releasetag eines Spiels  mit Weihnachten oder anderen religiösen Erfahrungen vergleichen wird.

So werden Erwartungen und Hoffungen erzeugt, die kein Spiel wirklich erfülllen kann. 

Vorallem glauben auch alle - dass alle Spiele die nach dem aktuellen Spiel kommen  - dass sie grade jahrelang gespielen haben - alle anderen toppen müssen von der Qualität und der Menge des Content .  

Das kann leider keiner bezahlen. In ein Spiel kurz nach Release einzusteigen - heißt sich mit Bugs rumzuärgern und manchmal auf die einfachsten Sachen zu warten. Große Firmen könnten von der einfachen Zahl der Entwickler schlicht schneller Sachen nachschieben und Fehler beseitigen als Klischen wie Funcom. 

Wenn dann der Frust kommt nach dem Release weil die Erwartungen nicht erfüllt wurden  - dann kommt dieser Frust genauso massiv und emotional überzogen wie vorher die Erwartung überschwenglich war. Das Spiel wird danach genauso übertrieben runtergemacht wie vorher in den höchsten Tönen gelobt. Noch heute findet man im Forum leute die mit quais - religiösen Eifer jedes andere Spiel runter machen obwohl sie es kaum oder seit sechs Monten nicht gespielt haben.

Je höher die Erwartungen an ein neues Spiel desto tiefer ist meinst der Fall. Meist könnten sie die Gründe nciht mal richtig in Worte fassen . Alles was Neu ist und auf Anhieb nicht verstanden wird - ist ersmal bugi . 


Wat der Bauer nit kennt  . frisst er nit , sagt meine Omi immer. 


Und dass ist  auch  bei AoC passiert. AoC war bei Release einfach nicht fertig. Die gleichen Erwartungen hat auch WAR nicht erfüllen können. Viele haben dort erwartet - dass das alle so wie in Wow ist als Quasi-Standard nur mit mehr PVP . 

Zur Zeit haben alle Spiel nach dem Content - Riesen wow haben einen großen Fehler . Sie sind nicht Wow.


----------



## Maladin (28. Dezember 2008)

Zurück zum Thema bitte. Wenn dieser Thread nochmal in den Offtopic gerät schließe ich ihn.

Achja .. Offtopic gelöscht.

/wink maladin


----------



## Rungor (28. Dezember 2008)

Edit: hier stand ein Text den ich wieder gelöscht habe nachdem ich den POST des Mods gelesen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich habe auch erst vor ein paar tagen wieder reaktivert und muss auch sagen das ich positiv überrascht war...es sind zwar noch nicht alle NPC's vertont aber es hat sich einiges getan vor allem läuft das spiel vom "hinhauen" her flüssiger kommt mir vor...
die FPS-Steigerung die anscheinend ALLE bemerkt, haben sich bei mir genau ins gegenteil verwandelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vor 4 Monaten als ich aufhörte zu spielen konnte ich alles aufs höchste stellen, BLOOM, 16xQ AA, Shader 3.0 und hatte trotzdem 30FPS
inzw. muss ich leider sagen das ich nicht einmal mehr 2xAA anmachen kann ohne das es ruckelt...woran es liegt? ich weiß es nciht hardware mäßig hat sich ncihts getan...aber wahrscheinlich liegt es daran das damals der PC frisch gekauft wurde und inzw. doch schon ein paar Sachen installiert  und deinstalliert wurden (dürfte also an meinem PC liegen das ich so wenig FPS habe)

P.S. ich rate jedem der sich 15€ leisten kann das spiel anzusehen bzw. zu reaktivieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ctullhu (29. Dezember 2008)

also ich habe nach einem enttäuschenden ersten start nun mal wieder reingeschaut.
respekt, es hat sich viel verändert. keine fps-einbrüche mehr, die fights laufen irgendwie fließender ab und irgendwie rennt mir auch im low-bereich oft genug ener über den weg.
tortage mag ich immer noch nicht so recht, aber sobald ich aus dem gebiet raus war, erschlug mich die welt nahezu.
wenn funcom so weitermacht wäre es schade, wenn das game untergehen würde. es hat sich viel getan und das sollte jedem einen zweiten blick wert sein.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (29. Dezember 2008)

letzte woche donnerstag meinen 4ten main twink angefangen 
zur erklärung main twink sind die die als nächstes level 80 erreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die anderen dümpeln immer wochen auf einem level rum bis sie mal weitergespielt werden.
ich habe mit zwei anderen spielern aus meiner gilde angefangen und bin nun level 35.
ich hätte nicht gedacht das akuell so viele spieler neu angefangen haben auf asura. im startgebiet (was ich persönlich nicht leiden kann - für mich fängt aoc erst ab level 20 richtig an) hat man überall lowlevelspieler getroffen. im conall-tal musste ich seit langem wieder auf den respawn von bossen warten. lange zeit waren die startgebiete relativ tot aber die letzten tage war es recht voll. ich denke es sind viele neue aber auch viele reaktivierer wieder da. 
jetzt warte ich gespannt auf die severzusammenführungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



an alle neuen hier als tip
bärschamane 
barbar 
finde ich am schwersten zu spielen
------------------
assa
dunkler templer
aus erzählungen von mitspielern
------------------

eroberer
necro
dämo
hox
tos
sind wohl die chars womit man als anfänger am besten zurecht kommen sollte. hox muss man richtig skillen sonst wird der auch schwer zu spielen wie ich selbst festgestellt habe ^^


sucht euch am besten levelpartner und/oder eine nette gilde dann macht das spielen gleich viel viel mehr spass!


----------



## Gaulois (30. Dezember 2008)

OK das hört sich ja alles recht positv an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich habe mich grad entschlossen meinen Accout zu reaktivieren da ich AOC am Anfang auch ziemlich gut fand und WAR-Online mich in vielen Belangen enttäuscht hat und WOW (3,5 Jahre gespielt) och nee muß nicht mehr sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn in Sachen Grafik und Atmosphäre ist AOC einfach unschlagbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Werde demnächst auch meine "neuen" Erfahrungen mit AOC mitteilen 

Gruß

Gaulois


----------



## Doenerman (1. Januar 2009)

Da möcht ich mich mal anschließen.

Ich hatte AoC seit dem Realese gespielt, und war schon recht Begeistert.

Nur diverse Bugs nervten doch recht Arg, vor allem die FPS Problematik.

Was mir sehr gut Gefiehl war, das Fun mit diversen Patches reagierte.

Aber irgendwie fehlte mir etwas, so hörte ich in Mai '08 wieder auf mit AoC.

Aber nach euren Erzählungen werde ich einen Probemonat einrichten, und mein Account (mit Nashorn) wieder reaktivieren.

Hoffentlich kann ich eure positiven Erzählungen  teilen, vor allem weil ich die Einstellungen auf MIN stellen mußte, wegen der geringen FPS.

Aber einen Versuch ist es wert.

Also, hoffe wir sehen uns in Hyboria !!!


----------



## lordmanu (1. Januar 2009)

also ich habe die letzten tage mal etwas ausführlicher gespielt wenn ich die zeit hatte zwischen WAR udn bin heute mal zu dem entschluss gekommen das das spiel genial.hat zwar hier und da ne kleine macke und die gebühren sind nicht so dolle aber das spiel macht mir von lvl zu lvl mehr spass.zur zeit kann ich es empfehlen und nur hoffen das es aoc noch lange gibt.


----------



## Imzane (2. Januar 2009)

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir AoC kaufen sollte, da WAR mir nicht so viel Spaß macht wie ich es gerne hätte. Anstatt einen neuen Thread aufzumachen würde ich gerne wissen:

1. wie sehr sich AoC von WoW/WAR vom Interface/Kampfsystem/Quests her unterscheidet. 
2. Ob ich das Spiel auf einem UK Server spielen kann?
3. Wie sich die Zensur auf das Spiel auswirkt und ob es einen "Blutpatch" gibt? (Bin zwar aus Österreich aber nicht sicher ob wir nicht die "Deutsche" Version in den Läden haben)

Und das wichtigste:

Meint ihr das Spiel würde mich um die 2 Monate fesseln? (Bis Dawn of War 2 herauskommt?)

Ich danke vielmals für eure Antworten.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. Januar 2009)

1. 
- Interface im gängigen Style. Mehrere Aktionsleisten mit mehren Seiten. In den Einstellungen frei konfigurierbar.
- Kampfsystem ist ohne Auto-Attack und Combo-Basiert. Das heisst man hat Schläge für links, oben und rechts. Weiterhin Skills in der Aktionsleiste, die man auslösen kann. Daraufhin erscheint ein Popup, was die nächsten Schlagfolgen anzeigt, die nach erfolgreichem durchführen den Combo-Effekt aktiviert.
- Es gibt "Combo Starter" und "Combo Finisher" Skills. Kombiniert man beide hat man bei vielen Combos noch Zusatzeffekte (+Dmg, +Defense, ...)
- Level-Quests im üblichen Style. Teilweise auch besondere oder lustige Quests von der Aufgabe (China-Farmer-Verarsche Q im Nobelviertel von Old Tarantia z. Der Charakter hat zudem seine Destiny-Quest-Reihe, die er durchspielen kann / muss.

2.
- Ja, aber wozu?

3.
- Einige Fatalities sind rausgeschnitten / entschärft, wo Gliedmaßen abgetrennt werden.

4.
- Ja, auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Healor (2. Januar 2009)

Imzane schrieb:


> Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir AoC kaufen sollte, da WAR mir nicht so viel Spaß macht wie ich es gerne hätte. Anstatt einen neuen Thread aufzumachen würde ich gerne wissen:
> 
> 1. wie sehr sich AoC von WoW/WAR vom Interface/Kampfsystem/Quests her unterscheidet.
> 2. Ob ich das Spiel auf einem UK Server spielen kann?
> ...




Hi,

1. AoC benutzt ja das Kombosystem. Es gibt also keinen Autokampf sondern du must 1 oder mehrere Tasten hintereinander drücken damit die komplette Attacke ausgeführt wird. Für manche Angriffe reicht 1 Taste, für stärkere und längere werden es dann mehr. Finde ich ziemlich erfrischend und auch spannend weil man nicht halb AFK vor dem PC sitzt sondern immer in Action ist.

2. Ich denke es spricht nichts dagegen, da die UK Server bei der Serverliste auch angezeigt werden...

3. Habe selbst die Österreichsche Version. Wohne an der Grenze und in dem Laden wo ich es gekauft habe hatten sie nur noch die Cut Version (die Uncut war ausverkauft, war zu Releasezeiten) jetzt haben die Geschäfte in Österreich immer die Uncut auf Lager. Würde aber trotzdem auf die Packung schauen ausser du wohnst mitten in Österreich, da denke ich haben sie ausschließlich die Uncut Version.

Und wenn du jetzt ganz neu anfängst mit AoC wirst du auf alle fälle über 2 Monate deinen Spaß haben da auch bald neue Instanzen reingepatcht werden. Bis du 80 bist dürften die schon im Spiel sein.


&#8364;dit: Da war der liebe spectrumizer wohl schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imzane (2. Januar 2009)

Dann werd ich's mir wohl heute noch zulegen.

Danke für die raschen Antworten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rungor (2. Januar 2009)

Imzane schrieb:


> 3. Wie sich die Zensur auf das Spiel auswirkt und ob es einen "Blutpatch" gibt? (Bin zwar aus Österreich aber nicht sicher ob wir nicht die "Deutsche" Version in den Läden haben)



Bin auch aus Österreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei uns (Wien) gibts in den Läden eine Version mit nem riesigen Pickal mit der Aufschrift "ZENSIERT" und daneben eine Version mit "UNZENSIERT"...wir haben also die deutsche(zensierte) Version und zum glück eine "eigene"


----------



## Slaneesh (2. Januar 2009)

Also ich gehöre zu den Accountreaktivierern die nicht nur Spaß am Endontent sondern auch mit dem Leveln haben.
Nach Warhammer (bis Tier 3) und Lich King (Max Level/Start Raid Content), hab ich erstmal wieder Warhammer reaktiviert, musste aber sagen dass mir das etwas eintönige Questen die Motvation geraubt hat (Öffentliche Quests allein motivieren nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Lich King bleibt aktiv um 1x die Woche zum Raid Content zu gehen, aber nun zu AOC.

Nach Installation, Aktivierung und Patch gelade (einfach mal am Abend angestossen, zeigte dann aber 2 Std. an, was ziemlich überraschte, damals lief es Tage) mit meinem alten Nekromanten (42) in der cimmerischen Pampa (Feld der Toten) eingeloggt.

User Interface
Als mir dann nur eine Anzeigeleiste zur Verfügung stand, nach dem Mirage Inteface mod gesucht (damals auch benutzt). Nach einer halben Stunde Spielerei mit den Versionsnummern hat ich dann wieder meine 4 kleinen UI Leisten.

Die ersten Kämpfe zeigten mir dann schnell was ich bei Warhammer vermisst habe, Action! Zum einen caste ich gegen mehere Mobs und picke nicht immer nur einen raus, ich muss aufpassen beim pullen, habe 8! Nekromantenpets..., so macht das Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Quests
Dann zum Questgeber, ach herrlich ein Dialog. Klar, interaktiv ist es nicht, es ist kein Neverwinter Nights 2. Dialogverlauf ist entweder Quest: annehmen oder ablehnen. Trotzdem bietet dies deutlich mehr Atmosphäre als einen langen Text hingeklatscht zu bekommen, bei dem man eh nur zur Stelle scrollt (was soll ich töten/sammeln?). Bei Questabwechslung hat mir der Lich King besser gefallen, aber der erst nun mal auf Max Level und da solls nun was anderes sein...

Chat
Im globalem Chat herrschte und herrscht während der Spielerei guter Betrieb. An paar Nervensägen (Dauerspamer) sind auf ignore gelandet, trotzdem lebt Asgard, wenn auch nicht so sehr im PVP Bereich. Aber so ist es, wenn es keine RP-PVE Server gibt (was auch gut ist, konzentriert die Community).
Dank Global trudeln auch Gildenangebote ein und dort hat sich auch was passendes gefunden.

Solo Instanz
Auf meiner Questliste fand sich noch eine grüne Quest zu einer Solo Instanz. Als der Account auf Eis gelegt wurde, war die noch verbuggt, mal probieren... aah klappt nun. Die Mobs sind grau, greifen nicht an. Aber trotzdem erinnert man sich an die anderen Quests die hier gemacht wurden. Die Frau die gefesselt an der Wand hing und befreit wurde. Die vergifteten Wege, durch die schnell gelaufen werden mussten, mist eine Falle im Boden, tot...
Dann der Bosskampf, Schutzitemz benutzen, noch ein paar Versuchen hats geklappt (Friedhofpunkt zum Glück nur 5s entfernt), gibt ein gutes Gefühl   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Stufe 50
Ein paar Tage später die Stufe 50 geknackt und es wird weiter gespielt, nachdem mal kurz was ins buffed Forum geschrieben wurde, eigentlich würd ich ja auch gern mal meine Barbarin auf Tortage weiter bringen...

Zukunftsmusik
Sicher ist für mich Age of Conan nicht das Game4Life. Aber die nächsten Wochen wirds gespielt. Zum Endcontent kann ich eh noch nix sagen aber mit der wirklich netten Gilde kann ich mir vorstellen auch hier ab und an mal vorbeizuschauen, auch wenn ich gerade Star Trek Online oder Old Republic am leveln bin...


----------



## corpescrust (2. Januar 2009)

also nur noch mal zur Info

Alle europäischen Versionen sind in jeder Sprache zu spielen.
Also kein Problem sich die Uk -Version zu kaufen und auf deutschen Servern in deutsch zu spielen.
Umgekehrt auch kein Problem.

Ich hab jetzt ca vor zwei Monaten mein Acc reaktiviert.

Ich kann mich nicht beschweren was Content betrifft.
Eigentlich mache ich das gleiche wie in andren MMO -Spielen
Mal hier ein Raid,da ein Mini-Game,mal ein wenig für die Gildenstadt farmen und ab und zu mal eine Inni spielen.

Aber bei mir sieht es so aus, das selbst wenn mehr Content da währe könnte ich ihn aus Zeitgründen nicht nutzen.
Negatv ist mir aufgefallen das Level 70-80 doch noch etwas zäh zu Leveln ist.
Aber hat FC ja auch reagiert ,das Armenviertel soll ja den Bereich 75-80 abdecken.

Naja kurz gesagt ich habe  es nicht bereut meinen Acc zu reaktivieren.
Der Ymir-Pass +Amphietheater sind richtig gut gelungen.
Wenn Fc das Niveau hält, können wir uns auf kommende Inhalte richtig freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imzane (2. Januar 2009)

Danke für die zusätliche Information.

Nur noch eine letzte Frage: 

Wie viel MB/GB Patch müsste ich denn nach der Erstinstallation runterladen?


----------



## spectrumizer (2. Januar 2009)

~1.5-2GB


----------



## Imzane (2. Januar 2009)

Danke.


----------



## Donmo (3. Januar 2009)

So, ich habe auch vor ein paar Tagen reaktiviert und auf einem neuen Server (Aries) begonnen, deshalb hier meine ersten Eindrücke:

Zuerst ist mir aufgefallen, dass AoC viel flüssiger als zu Release läuft. Konnte daher die Grafikeinstellungen von Mittel auf Hoch anheben, bei Shader 3.0. Gras konnte jetzt auch angestellt bleiben. Selbst in Tarantia habe ich die 20fps Grenze fast nie unterschritten. Tortage habe ich so schnell wie möglich durchgezockt, ich mochte dieses Gebiet noch nie wirklich. Außerdem wird auf White Sands übelst gegankt, wovon ich als Barbar jedoch nicht so stark betroffen war wie mein Kumpel, der als Bärenschamane mit sehr wenig Leben und der Ausdauerabsaugung seines Stealth zu kämpfen hatte. Nach Tortage ist mir aufgefallen, dass es ein paar neue Quests gibt (oder welche die ich noch nicht entdeckt habe). Zudem sind viele Quests noch vertont worden. Eine nette Gilde habe ich auch schon gefunden, und jetzt werde ich erstmal weiterleveln. Ich will mal sehen wie Ymirs Pass geworden ist, von dem ja alle so schwärmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles in allem kann ich mich nicht beklagen, ich denke es war die richtige Entscheidung zu reaktivieren.


----------



## Wismerhill123 (3. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute

Ich habe vor ca. 2 Wochen meine Account reaktiviert. Auch für mich stimmt AoC momentan. Wie viele sagen, es läuft manches sehr viel flüssiger, habe die Out of memory bugs nicht mehr, manche Quests sind jetzt vertont. Ymirs Pass ist sehr schön gelungen und sehr stimmig. 

Viele der Quests sind Einheitsbrei, das ist schon so, töte dies, hole das, aber stimmig in die Welt eingebaut und mit ein bisschen Fantasie wunderbar. 

Items: Da es Sets gibt, besteht schon eine gewisse Motivation zum Itemsammeln, was für mich  schon auch zu einem MMORPG gehört. Nur sind Items nicht alles bestimmend und es wird nicht soviel rumgeposed wie in WoW.

Zu sagen gibt es noch, dass ich Wotlk angespielt habe und leider war mir halt nach diesen langen Jahren WoW die Mischung trotzdem zu bekannt. Für mich einer der grossen Unterschiede bei AoC ist halt schon auch die Steuerung, da geht echt was ab, man watet manchmal nur so durch Gegnerhorden, is geil, wenn da nach einem AoE gleich drei, vier Gegner umfallen. 

PvP: Macht mir momentan riesig Spass. Auf Aries ist die Community sicher nicht grad superfreundlich, aber es ist trotzdem sehr stimmig. Geht schon hart zu und her, aber so ist das Spiel. Wunderbar finde ich auch, dass man mit 3 50er nen 80 locker umhaut, wenn die Zusammenarbeit stimmt. Umgekehrt kann es gut sein, dass ich von einem der tiefer im Lvl is alt ich umgehauen werde. Das macht es spannend.

Support: Ich habe, seit ich wieder on bin, drei Mal einen GM gebraucht und drei Mal war dieser innert 10-30 min Frist da und hat mir sehr gut geholfen. Unkompliziert und fachgerecht. So hab ichs gerne.

Fazit: Für mich ist AoC momentan sehr dynamisch und stimmig. Ich fühle mich schön eingebunden in die Welt und die Atmosphäre stimmt. Ich denke, mit der Zeit wird es eine gute Alternative zu den gängigen MMOs dieser Tage. Wie oben gesagt, es ist nicht das Game4life, aber momentan macht es Spass und ist sicher sein Geld wert.


----------



## Durlok (3. Januar 2009)

lordmanu schrieb:


> wie macht ihr das alle mit den fps?gibr es da irgendwas zum downloaden damit ich bei spielen sehe wie hoch die sind?




Fraps
neuste demoversion mit kleinen einschränkungen
http://www.chip.de/downloads/FRAPS_13010723.html

letzte freewar version
http://www.chip.de/downloads/FRAPS_13007435.html

einfach einzustellen

zeigt dir in einer bildschirmecke die fps an

dazu kann man screenshots damit machen und kleine ingamevideos aufnehmen ( hier sind die einschränkungen der demoversion nur 15 sekunden video aufnahme und screenschots nur in BMP format möglich )


zum thema

ich habe auch letzte woche meinen acc wieder erneuert

das spiel läuft viel flüssiger bis jetzt keine oom fehler mehr ( das war einer der hauptgründe wiso ich aufgehört habe alle 30 min oom )

die atmosphäre hat mich gleich wieder in ihren bann gezogen
auch das RP feeling ist in AoC immer noch sehr gut (Asgard)

mein 80ger wird jedoch noch etwas in ruhe gelassen da im endgame immer noch etwas langeweile herscht

das lvln macht jedoch wirklich wieder grossen spass


----------



## tortage (3. Januar 2009)

lordmanu schrieb:


> wie macht ihr das alle mit den fps?gibr es da irgendwas zum downloaden damit ich bei spielen sehe wie hoch die sind?



Du brauchst nur:  strg+alt+f drücken

links oben in der ecke schaltest du die fps anzeige an oder aus


----------



## lordmanu (3. Januar 2009)

hab das mit den frames gerade mal ausprobiert und ich habe so 42-55 fps.das ist doch gut oder?


----------



## lordmanu (3. Januar 2009)

wenn ich nicht in deer stadt bin habe ich sogar bis 83 fps.


----------



## Rungor (3. Januar 2009)

lordmanu schrieb:


> wenn ich nicht in deer stadt bin habe ich sogar bis 83 fps.



ja das ist sogar sehr gut...kannst ja mal die grafik höher schrauben...ist sie schon am maximum mit AA=>16xQ, Shader 3.0, dann hast du wohl einen ziemlich starken PC


----------



## Durlok (3. Januar 2009)

ab 30 -35 + sieht es für das auge sehr flüssig aus
wenn du mehr hast kanst du ruhig mal die grafik hochdrehen


----------



## lordmanu (3. Januar 2009)

bei mir ist die grafik so weit hoch wie es geht.
ist alles schon bis zum anschlag hoch geschraubt.auflösung ist auf 1680 x 1050
ja der pc ist erst ein paar wochen alt.
Q9550 4x 2.83
ati redeon 4870 1gb ram
4 g barbeitsspeicher


----------



## sinann (3. Januar 2009)

Meine ersten Tagen in Age of Conan im Neujahr, nach 3monaten Pause, spielte AoC von Juli bis Anfang Oktober.

in meinen ersten Tagen konnte ich meinen alten Dunkler Templer zügig von 47 auf 50 leveln.
Den Dämonlogen habe ich weiterhin auf 51 gelassen, werde diesen wahrscheins aber wiederbeleben.
Besitze auch eine Assassine der Stufe 80, nahm bisher an keinem PvE-Raidcontent oder KeepBattle-content teil.

Die Assasine zu spielen ist weiterhin fast unspielbar sowohl im PvE als auch PvP, die Klasse ist nur für hartgesottene Spieler, wer im PvP was reißen möchte, sollte einen Dämonologen, Eroberer oder Scout oder Wächter mit Stangenwaffe-Spezialisierung heranzüchten.

Dringenst aufzuwerten gilt immernoch die Assassine... mit nur Seide bekleidet, aus einem einzigen Grund, besseres schleichen und criticals landen, aber das Verrückte ist weiterhin noch, dass in minigames dank Gruppe ist im Kampf kein schleichen möglich ist.
Auch bewegt sich das Ziel viel zu schnell, dass es einem zuleicht passieren kann, dass man ins Leere aus dem Schatten / Schleichmodus heraus angreift, der Angriffskegel ist somit viel zu klein... 

Auch mit Übelebens-skillung (Lotus-Tree) habe ich versucht mich durch den solo-pve dungeons durchzuschlagen, die so genannten täglichen Missionen in Alt-Tarantias Reichenviertel, als Assassine mit knappen 3700 Lebenspunkten kaum eine Chance... gegen sowohl magiebegabte als auch gerüstete Wachposten, aber auch gegen patrouillierende Wachposten welche den Umgang mit dem Bogen schätzen. An sich waren, das alle möglichen NPC-Typen...

Kurzum, lasst die Finger von Assassine... lasst euch nicht hereinlegen, wegen der Klassen-Beschreibung.
a) im PvP Kampf ist das Schleichen so gut wie garnicht möglich, bzw. nicht verfügbar. Denn Funcom hat leider Gottes immernoch dieses "Gruppe befindet sich im Kampf" und nicht schleichen dürfen Problem ausser Acht gelassen hat.
b) Gegen magiebegabte Klassen, dank ihrer Schutzzauber sind diese sogut wie immun gegen criticals aus dem Schatten.
c) zuviele Kicks und umwerf-fähigkeiten so genannte cc und root über zulange zeit anhaltend speziell bei Assassine wegen ihrer sehr geringen Lebensdauer und fast keine Rüstungsschutz nicht empfehlenswert.
d) faszinierte Situationen hat es gegeben, wo unerklärlicherweise ein Scout trotz erfolgreicher Meuchelattacke die letzten 50% ohne weiteren Schaden, trotz raushauen allen skills überlebte und aus dem Kampf als Sieger hervorging. Auch Dämonologen sind solche Überlebenskünstler.

Grenzkönigreich PvP: Vor meiner Pause war ich einmal in dieser Zone, sehr öde, leer... die Ressourcen-Sammelzone geklont.
Erkenntnisse nach meiner Pause: war bisher nicht dort, anscheinend interessiert sich der Großteil der Spieler von Age of Conan nicht für den PvP content. Weil dieser eben viel zu unbalanced ist?

Minigames = Alternative Bezeichnung auch PvP-Arena Karten mit bestimmten Zielen, wie Capture the Skull ( Flaggenstandarte geschmückt mit einem Tierschädel )

Leider Gottes, die Erfahrung gemacht, dass fast nur Heilige Hallen gespielt wird, die CtS Karte wäre das.
Und für jeden Teilnehmer ist es eine Selbstverständlichkeit eine Anhöhe / Abkürzung durch Anlauf, sprinten und dauernd dagegen springen sich den kürzeren Weg zu er"cheaten". Dringendst muss Funcom hier die Karte neu designen, am besten vereinfachen... denn nicht immer klappt mit dem kürzeren Weg, aber geschickte / geübte Spieler schaffen das ohne Probleme.

Doch sowie es mir scheint, hat der PvE-content höhere Priorität, wir dürfen uns auf die erste Erweiterung freuen.
Hoffe sehr, dass es weitaus kleinere Schlachtfelder als die riesigen Grenzkönigreiche geben wird, aber größere Karten als die Minigames.

Die PvP-Spieleranteil ist zurzeit sehr gering... für minigames fanden sich in den letzten 2Abenden, wo ich Minigames versucht habe, genug um einige Runden zu spielen.

zum Abschluss möcht ich noch erwähnen, dass deutlich mehr Sprachdialoge hinzugekommen sind für die Questgespräche.
Damals in Feld der Toten waren alle Questgeber stumm, nur Textdialoge. Doch jetzt gibt es richtige Sprachausgabe bei fast allen NSCs.
Keine FPS-Einbrüche mehr sowohl in levelzonen als auch Alt-Tarantia (zentral gelegene Stadt).
Keine Memory Leaks (=Absturz des AoC Clients zurück zu Desktop)
Keine unsichtbare oder in der Höhe nach unten verschobene Reitanimation.
Deutlich mehr Beute an Leder von Tieren als zuvor, vereinfacht das weiterskillen der Handwerksberufe wie Schmied wegen Rüstung.
Als Gruppen agierende MOBs, läuft oder reitet der Spieler an "noch" gefärbte MOBs vorbei, werden diese mit Sicherheit nicht alleine angreifen, sofort kommen seine Kollegen zur Unterstützung.

Ymirs Pass war ich noch nicht, will ich aber demnächst aufsuchen, sobald mein Dämo den richtigen Levelbereich erreicht hat.


in kurzen Worten:
pvp inhalt von AoC total fürn Arsch
pve inhalt Verbesserungen ersichtlich und weiterhin erweiterunsbedürftig
schlichtweg weiterhin sehr viel Potential, eine Investition von Zeit und Geld lohnt es sich bestimmt.
Hervorragend um sich von der WoW Grafik zu erholen, wenn euch also übel werden sollte, weil ihr zum xten mal eine Quest für den xten twink in der Welt von WoW machen müsst und dabei leichte Übelkeit empfindet, wird die AoC Grafik das nicht tun.


----------



## Donmo (3. Januar 2009)

sinann schrieb:


> Die Assasine zu spielen ist weiterhin fast unspielbar sowohl im PvE als auch PvP, die Klasse ist nur für hartgesottene Spieler, wer im PvP was reißen möchte, sollte einen Dämonologen, Eroberer oder Scout oder Wächter mit Stangenwaffe-Spezialisierung heranzüchten.
> 
> Kurzum, lasst die Finger von Assassine... lasst euch nicht hereinlegen, wegen der Klassen-Beschreibung.
> a) im PvP Kampf ist das Schleichen so gut wie garnicht möglich, bzw. nicht verfügbar. Denn Funcom hat leider Gottes immernoch dieses "Gruppe befindet sich im Kampf" und nicht schleichen dürfen Problem ausser Acht gelassen hat.
> ...


zu a) In den Minigames stimmt das, im Open PVP fällt es nicht so ins Gewicht.
zu b) Du hast auch noch andere Angriffe als den aus dem Stealth. Viele deiner Kombos haben jetzt Snares und verhindern, dass das Ziel flüchtet. Zudem sind die Kombos kürzer, somit kannst du auch um die Caster herumlaufen und die Schläge anbringen, während sie dich nicht treffen. Zudem hast du im Lotusbaum den Schweigenstritt, der zumindest Stoffis umwirft und auch noch für eine gewisse Zeit mutet.
zu c) Grandioses Gleichgewicht? Erstes Talent im Schurkenbaum. Macht dich Knockbackimmun. Leichtfüßig im Lotusbaum erhöht deine Immunität gegenüber Fallen. Etwas tiefer im Schurkenbaum findest du auch noch Ausbruchskünstler und Agiler Geist, um aus Fallen oder Fears auszubrechen.
zu d) Vielleicht Healpotion oder Heal von einem Gruppenmitglied? Ansonsten l2p 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Assassine ist zwar eine der schwersten Klassen, aber wirklich gute Spieler können mit ihr sogut wie jede andere Klasse ausspielen.

Zum PVP: Findet zum Großteil als Open PVP oder in den Keepschlachten statt. Auf welchem Server spielst du? Wenn du auf Aries leveln willst, dann bist du häufiger zu PVP gezwungen als dir lieb ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shonju (4. Januar 2009)

Habe mir gestern einfach mal auf gut Glück das Spiel im Media Markt gekauft. Nachdem ich am Anfang noch sehr negativ gegen das Spiel eingestellt war, auf Grund der ganzen Sachen die man gelesen hat, wollte ich es mir eigentlich nie zulegen. Nun habe ich mir aber mal gedacht, na gut, einmal testen, bevor ich mir meine Meinung dazu bilden kann.
Muss sagen, ich bin echt beindruckt von dem, was ich bisher gesehen habe. Leider kann ich die Grafikpracht nicht ganz genießen, bei mir sieht das Spiel eher wie ein Comic aus, was allerdings an meiner Grafikkarte liegt. Aber auch ohne die volle Pracht sehen zu können, sieht das Spiel wunderbar aus.
Die Vertonten Questen sind mal etwas ganz neues für mich, auch wenn ich meists schneller den Text gelesen habe als ihn gehört zu haben.

Ansonsten gefällt mir das Spiel wirklich gut, und ich hoffe, dass es auch so bleibt. (Lv 9, da hat man ja noch nicht viel gesehen ^^).
Leider Gottes, habe ich aber noch so meine kleinen Schwierigkeiten, finde mich teils einfach noch nicht zu recht und irgendwie mag mich der Chat auch nicht^^

Im Gegensatz zu HdRO und WoW (+ Addons) ist es aber eine willkommene Abwechslung.


----------



## Abrox (4. Januar 2009)

lordmanu schrieb:


> hab das mit den frames gerade mal ausprobiert und ich habe so 42-55 fps.das ist doch gut oder?



Das ist ausreichend. Viel mehr kann dein Auge auch nicht wahrnehmen.

Da gibts auch eine lustige Erklärung zu Ask A Ninja


----------



## erwo (4. Januar 2009)

Hi,



Shonju schrieb:


> Leider kann ich die Grafikpracht nicht ganz genießen, bei mir sieht das Spiel eher wie ein Comic aus, was allerdings an meiner Grafikkarte liegt.
> 
> Die Vertonten Questen sind mal etwas ganz neues für mich, auch wenn ich meists schneller den Text gelesen habe als ihn gehört zu haben.
> 
> ...



Es hat die zukunftsfähigste Grafik Engine im Moment im Bereich MMO,
aber das kostet natürlich massig Hardware... Wenn du 80 bist und es
dir gefällt, kannste ja immer noch drüber nachdenken Hardware upzugraden.

Die vertonten Quests sind zwar nett, aber ich denke 99% der Spieler klicken
das eh weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Obwohl man ab und an wirklich die Quests mal lesen sollte, sind nämlich nid
schlecht.


Wegen kleiner Schwierigkeiten: Such dir halt ne gescheite Gilde, und Level 9
iss nicht viel, bis man mit dem Interface/Kampfsystem und den ganzen Rest
klarkommt dauerts sehr viel länger imho ,)

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Shonju (4. Januar 2009)

erwo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weiß ja nicht, wie weit man mit ~3-6 FPS kommt ;D Neue Grafikkarte muss so oder so her ^^
Aber so langsam komm ich klar, hab des Fähigkeitenzeugs gefunden *g*


----------



## Imzane (5. Januar 2009)

So, ich schließ mich einfach mal hier an und poste meine ersten Eindrücke. 

Vorerst muss ich sagen, ich bin AoC immer enorm skeptisch gegenübergestanden obwohl mich die ganzen Trailer und Screenshots doch irgendwie gereizt/interesiert haben. Ich hab es mir bei Release nicht gekauft weil:

1. Mein PC zu schlecht war
2. Ich niemanden kannte der AoC spielt
3. Ich eigentich nichts gutes über das Spiel gehört habe

Habs mir dann doch am Samstag zugelegt, da mir WAR einfach zu fad war und ich was zum Zeitvertreib brauchte bis DoW2 released wird. Soviel zu mir, jetzt mal mein erster Eindruck.

Das erste war die Charaktererstellung, sehr genau, detailliert und man kann sich sogar die Stimmen aussuchen. Nice. Dann als nächstes gleich die Grafik, extrem gut. Ich glaube ich würde AoC auch als Singleplayerspiel spielen. Im Hintergrund läuft immer stimmige und gute Musik, besonders wenn man in einen Kampf verwickelt ist. Nächster Punkt, das Kamfpsystem, es erinnert mich irgendwie an The Witcher, immer im richtigen Moment die richtigen Kombos klicken. Hier hebt sich AoC enorm von ALLEN anderen MMO's ab in denen man einen Charakter kontrooliert, man muss besonders auf seine Gegner achten, wie deren Schilder verteilt sind um präzise und effiziente Angriffe zu starten, und damits nicht fad wird ändern die Mobs ihre Schilder während des Kampfes. D.h. man muss sich an den Gegner anpassen, dies hat mir am meisten imponiert, kein stumpfes klick.. klick.. klick.. klick immer die gleichen 3 Skills.

Nunja, die Welt ist instanziert, das heißt aber nicht das man nie andere Spieler zu Gesicht bekommt wie bei Guild Wars. Es waren viele Leute unterwegs, in WAR war meiner Meinung nach nicht so viel im Startgebiet los (Carroburg/Ordnung sowie Karak Eight Peaks/Zerstörung). Hat mich positiv überrascht. Es gibt geringe Ladezeiten zwischen den einzelnen Gebieten aber die stören (mich) nicht wirklich.

Es gibt auch sowas wie Destiny Quests (Schicksalsquest auf Deutsch nehme ich mal an). Man "rastet" dabei im Gasthaus um in der Nacht spezielle Aufträge zu erledigen. Ziemlich coole Idee. Das meinte ich früher mit Singleplayerspiel, da ist man nämlich ganz alleine unterwegs. Man kann aber jederzeit wieder zurück in die "aktive" Welt mit den anderen Spielern.

Mein Hauptcharakter ist ein Conqueror (Eroberer) mittlerweile auf Lvl12, und jede andere mögliche Klasse auf Lvl5 mit Ausnahme vom Barbaren. Das einzig negative das mir bei stärkerem überlegen einfällt ist, das ich nicht wirklich weiß wie ich skillen soll/muss und wie das ganze Skillsystem funktioniert, d.h. es fehlte mir irgendwie an einer Beschreibung dafür, mit der Zeit komm ich da sicher auch von selbst drauf. Auch die Accounterstellung hat mir einige Nerven geraubt, aber das bloß weil es in Österreich nicht die Option gibt mit Bankeinzug zu zahlen.

Im groben, AoC gefällt mir überraschenderweise sehr gut. Besser noch als WAR oder WoW zu Beginn. Wenn das Gameplay weiterhin so bleibt wie bis jetzt (wie gesagt lvl 12) dann ist AoC wirklich ein sehr empfehlenswertes Spiel. 

Ich würde allen die Interesse an AoC haben, raten irgendwoher einen Buddykey zu bekommen und es unbedingt einmal anzutesten. Ansonsten einfach kaufen, es zahlt sich meiner Meinung nach aus.

Endgame hab ich noch keines gesehen logischerweise, aber ich denke bis ich 80 wird noch einiges zum jetztigen Conten hinzugefügt. 

Spiele auf Crom, PvE, englischer Server. Addet mich wenn ihr Bock habt, IGN: Batholath.


----------



## Imzane (5. Januar 2009)

^ Ist auch eine Meinung, wennauch eine etwas unhöflich formulierte. Naja jedem das seine. Ich find das Kampfsystem genial und weitaus besser als bei den restlichen MMO's. 

Aber wie gesagt, jeder sieht das anders.


Edit: (zwischen meinen beiden replys war ein post, jetzt isser weg)


----------



## Donmo (5. Januar 2009)

Imzane schrieb:


> Mein Hauptcharakter ist ein Conqueror (Eroberer) mittlerweile auf Lvl12, und jede andere mögliche Klasse auf Lvl5 mit Ausnahme vom Barbaren. Das einzig negative das mir bei stärkerem überlegen einfällt ist, das ich nicht wirklich weiß wie ich skillen soll/muss und wie das ganze Skillsystem funktioniert, d.h. es fehlte mir irgendwie an einer Beschreibung dafür, mit der Zeit komm ich da sicher auch von selbst drauf.


Ansonsten schau einfach mal in die offiziellen Foren, da findest du einiges an Skillungen. Gut ist, dass es keine Patentlösung gibt. Es gibt zwar Talente, die einfach zu gut sind, um sie nicht auszubilden, aber viele sind Geschmackssache. 
Wenn du von selbst drauf kommen willst, dann plan viel Zeit zum testen und viel Geld zum Umskillen ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wenn du erstmal die beste Lösung für deine Spielweise gefunden hast, dann wirst du richtig Spaß dran haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronk (7. Januar 2009)

3,5 Jahre WoW waren genug. Ich bin so satt was WoW angeht. Also mal WAR ausgetestet. Machte im großen und ganzen Spaß ... was auch an meiner netten Gilde lag. Aber das "Endgame" riss mich dort auch nicht vom Hocker. 

Also etwas planlos dies und das gespielt und irgendwie auf die Idee gekommen das allerorts verissene AoC zu checken. Foren durchstöbert und anderweitig Infos eingeholt und nach dem der allgemeine Tenor lautet das sich das Game erheblich verbessert hat hab ich mir einfach mal spontan online eine Version gekauft.

Spiele nun seit 2 Tage und bin wirklich unvoreingenommen an das Spiel ran gegangen.

Vor dem Spiel : 

Es war zermürbend das ich mit dem AoC Downloader nur zwischen 70 und 120 kb/s hatte. In den frühen Morgenstunden gings dann aber schneller und ich konnte mein Leitungsmax. (ca 350 Kb/s voll ausnutzen). So kam ich letztendlich noch auf eine akzeptable Downloadzeit von knapp 24 Stunden.

Spielstart :

die 1,4 GB die es zum aktualisieren brauchte wurden relativ fix geladen. Danach konnte ich mich auch direkt einloggen und los gings :

Charerstellung fiel positiv aus. Man hat massig Individualisierungsmöglichkeiten. Nekromant war meine Klassenwahl. Mitra mein Server.

Dann gings auch schon los. Erstmal sich mit dem UI anfreunden .. schauen welche Buttons welche Menüs zum Vorschein bringen. Grafik angepasst (Habe ´nen sehr guten Rechner - da wollte ich mal den guten ersten Gesamteindruck nochmal pimpen) und los gings.

Grafik Todschick für ein MMO ... Alle Quests bisher vertont .. das ist zwar nicht sooo  wichtig aber ungemein stimmungsvoll, da die Sprecher/innen ihren Job sehr gut machen.

Ein bisschen rumgecastet. Erste Quests angenommen und festgestellt das den Gegnern klar ist das ich der eigtl. Gegner bin und nicht meine Begleiter. Also nix wie beim WoW Hexer Begleiter vorschicken und von hinten gemütlich draufballern. Für diese Erkenntnis brauchte eine Weile und so starb ich zu Beginn auch recht häufig *g*

Mit der Zeit an die Eigenarten der Spielmechanik gewöhnt und es klappt mittlerweile recht gut. Dafür fand ich das UI einfach nur ... besch ... eiden. Wie man es richtig macht hat WAR gezeigt. Frei konfigurierbar bis ins kleinste Detail. Mich mit dem MirageUI auseinander zu setzen habe ich noch keine Lust. Will erstmal zocken und nicht mit Add-ons rumfriemeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwann Tortage erreicht und ungewohnt harsche Dialoge geführt. Da wird schon mal gerne von ´nem NPC das Wort Hu.... sohn benutzt oder mir gedroht das Schwert in den allerwertesten zu schieben. Das ist zwar rauh .. passt aber super zu diesem kleinen Drecksloch Tortage das sowas wie die Hölle auf Erden ist wie man mitbekommt wenn man sich die Questtexte anhört/durchliest.

Queste z.Z Hauptsächlich und bin mit Lvl 9 dann ins Tortage Nachtleben eingetaucht und werkel da im Moment an meiner Schicksalsquest rum. Diese ist sehr Spannend erzählt und macht Spaß.

Mit Lvl 10 durfte ich dann auch den ersten Punkt im Skilltree setzen. Ich habe mir keine Guides dahingehend durchgelesen und skille erstmal nach eigenem Ermessen. Was ich sehr blöd finde ist das die Auswirkungen nicht im Tooltip der Zauber berücksichtigt werden. 

Auch sind mir die Stats auf den Items noch eher ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln. Aber das kommt sicherlich alles mit der Zeit. Bin jetzt 11,5 und der Gesamteindruck ist bisher ein positiver. Nur das UI inkl. Charansicht ist wirklich öde und altbacken. Das Gameplay dagegen erfrischend anders und das Kampfsystem spaßig.

Was auch eine angenehme Erfahrung war .. nach rund 10 Mins in Tortage wurde ich von einem Spieler angewhispert der mich fragte ob ich schon in einer Gilde bin .. als ich meinte das ich das Spiel erstmal teste und quasi eben erst angefangen hätte meinte der freundliche Spieler zu mir .. O.k .. wenn ich irgendwelche Fragen hätte dürfte ich ihn jederzeit ansprechen. Klasse ! Ansonsten noch keine unfreundlichen Zeitgenossen gesehen .. Community scheint also auch i.O zu sein.

Morgen will ich mit Tortage durch sein .. dann mal sehen was sich in der weiten Welt noch so an Abenteuern auftut. Ich bin auf jedne Fall schon sehr gespannt und freue mich auch schon auf erste MMO Erlebnisse und Instanzbesuche ...


----------



## Abrox (7. Januar 2009)

Was du dann aber beachten solltest, es sind ab da an nur noch wenige Quests vertont.

Vielleicht wird sich das noch ändern, aber davon ab passen die Texte auch gut ins Schema.


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Januar 2009)

Man merkt, dass FC am Nachvertonen ist. Wo ich früher aufgehört hab und seit ich wieder spiele sind mir einige neu vertonte Quests aufgefallen, vorallem in Old Tarantia und Conal Tal.

Zum Thema UI: Die ist etwas nervig ja. Aber mit Mirage lässt sie sich ganz gut bändigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

